# 1996 Jeep Cherokee 2 WD Question...



## Ric3077 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a 96 Jeep Cherokee 2 WD, and was wondering if any company makes a 6.5ft plow for this vehicle...I know they make it for a 4wd but is it the same mount? I will be beefing up the front end and putting some weight in the back to help out...thanks for the help!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Its nots going to work. You really need a big truck with a lot of counter weight to plow with 2wd. Sell the jeep and find yourself a 4 wheel driver version.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

dont even waste your time i own a 96 cherokee 4 litre 4 by 4 it plows great without a front diff you will get stuck just about everywhere you try to plow get a cherokee with 4 wheel drive 4 litre and you will have a great investment trust me on this one been plowing with my cherokee for 7 years now they are exelent and wont break down good luck chorokeeman


----------

